# Winchester 101 Pigeon Grade



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

I have one of these that has 26" barrels that are choked as skeet. It has an adjustable buttpad and is in 95% condition. ANyone know what their worth? I bought it a while ago for a really good price and my dad, who's a gunsmith and custom stock maker said it's worth twice as much as it was when I bought it.


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

#1 waterfowler...Winchester has never produced a 101 in a silver pigeon grade. The value of this gun may only now be appreciated buy a true skeet shooter. SInce an adjustable pad has been placed on it hampers the value to a collector. WInchester disscontinued the 101 in 1987 so collector interest has now increased.

A 101 pigeon grade skeet gun (non original with alterations) has a retail value of $900-$1100. If no alterations have been done and the gun is excellent then it would be worth $1200-$1500.00. Condition is everything to these though.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

THANKS DUANE, REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


----------

